# Lymph node biopsy of axillary tail



## Kimberley (Dec 12, 2014)

? 19083 or 38505



IMPRESSION: Ultrasound guided biopsy of the 8 mm lymph node in the right axillary tail was successful. 


Narrative: BREAST BIOPSY, ULTRASOUND GUIDED, EACH ADDL LESION RIGHT 
ULTRASOUND GUIDED BIOPSY RIGHT BREAST WITH MARKING DEVICE INSERTED AND POST 
DIGITAL MAMMOGRAPHIC AND ULTRASOUND IMAGING: 12/8/2014 
PATIENT CONSENT: After discussion of the risks and benefits of the procedure, signed informed consent was obtained from the patient. 

Correlation is made to exams dated: 12/2/2014 mammogram, 12/2/2014 ultrasound and 11/12/2014 mammogram - Group Health Cooperative. 
An ultrasound guided biopsy using real-time ultrasound was performed for the concerning 8 mm circumscribed oval lymph node located in the right axillary tail. This was described on the previous ultrasound report. The skin was prepped in the usual manner. Local anesthetic was administered to the access site. A skin nick was made in the breast. The abnormality was approached from the lateral aspect. An 18 gauge biopsy needle was placed adjacent to the abnormality under ultrasound guidance. Once the needle was documented to be in the correct location, three cores were obtained using an Achieve automated firing device. A wing clip was inserted into the biopsy cavity. A skin closure strip was applied to the access site. Post procedure digital mammographic and ultrasound imaging demonstrates the clip at the targeted area. The specimens were sent to the laboratory for pathological analysis.


----------



## Kimberley (Dec 16, 2014)

Any advice would be great on this topic.  I posted to the general board and no replies so I decided to post to general surgery.

Thank you much


----------



## Kimberley (Feb 4, 2016)

*Help......*

Does anyone know the answer to my question???


----------

